# My Lacey is gone . . .



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

At 3:56 this afternoon Lacey took her last breath as her body finally gave out. She left this world without so much as a whimper. I cannot say the same for me. Though I've known for more than a week that this day was coming, there is no preparation for the profound sadness and emptiness I feel.

God bless my little girl as she heads for the rainbow bridge, hopefully to run fee and be happy, and to wait for me to join her.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Ahhh Geri, I can feel your pain. So glad that she died peacefully. She was so lucky to have had you. And you will see her again. Give yourself some time off Geri, . Wish I could be there to give you a hug. God bless both of you.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Geri, I am so sorry to hear about Lacey. It is never easy losing one of our beloved furbabies no matter how old they are. Sending hugs to you.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry Geri. Hugs to you.


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss Geri. Billy, Sammy, and I are sending lots of hugs your way.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Very sorry to hear it Geri. Sending my thoughts.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

**** life is not fair. I can't say anything because of the tears. But I do know the pain. Lucile


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Oh Geri, I am so sorry to read this, I have been away for awhile and my heart just sank when I read your title of this thread. At least Lacey in now at peace with no more limitations and no more pain. You were truly a gift to her for all that you did for her and she knew it. 
Sending you prayers and hugs, and when you look into the night sky and see that it is brighter, that bright shining star you see, you will know that is Lacey looking down on you.
God speed Lacey:angel:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh Geri~
I am so very sorry for your loss. May you remember all the good times with your sweet Lacey.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

You are in my thoughts and prayers, Geri. :hug:


----------



## eadn13 (Oct 31, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. Many blessings to you and yours.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Geri, This brings tears to my eyes as I can physically empathize the intense pain this must be that consumes you, Being around death my whole life, growing up in a funeral home and being surrounded with grief and death, you would think I would have some type of understanding or philosophy that makes sense of it all but I am still speechless around grief, because I don't think anything can take the pain away but time...and sometimes knowing what is going to happen is all the more painful to walk each day in fear of not knowing if it will be the last or you will be blessed with one more day.

May lacey wait lovingly at the rainbow bridge and you be reunited one day.

hugs,
Kara


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

GERI,
I AM SO SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT LACEY. I'M SENDING WELL WISHES AND HEALING VIBES YOU WAY.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Geri I'm so sorry.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks everybody. I just can't stop crying. It reminds me of when my mother was very ill at the end. I was able to deal with the expected loss because she was still there. I don't know if that makes any sense. 

I'm happy for Lacey that she is free. The last nine or ten days of her life were difficult, but she was not in pain, and we were bound to each other in a way that I think will stay with me for the rest of my days.

I'm really worried about Cagney. She won't get up to go out with the others and she was walking around earlier with her tail straight down. I don't ever remember her doing that . . . ever.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm so sorry Geri


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

((((hugs)))) Geri, I still think about and miss my Pom every day, but I was blessed to have had her love for 17 years. I hope your sweet memories will give you some comfort.


----------



## dapupster (Oct 31, 2010)

oh Geri. I don't know you well yet, but I know this kind of pain. I am so so sorry and words are just inadequate. I too wish I could give you a big huge hug and that there was a way to make it better. There is time, and the knowlege that you're right, she flew across the rainbow bridge, her feathery ears flowing back, and I believe you'll meet her there again, on that day.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hugs to you Geri. I am so sorry.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Geri, I am so sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

We're sending our hugs too.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

"It came to me that every time I lose a dog they take a piece of my heart with them. And every new dog who comes into my life, gifts me with a piece of their heart. If I live long enough, all the components of my heart will be dog, and I will become as generous and loving as they are."​---Unknown


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Geri, I am really sorry for your loss. Hope you feel better soon... <3


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Geri I am so so sorry to hear for your loss. She will be remembered in our hearts. We are all here for you :grouphug: and I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Geri, In matters of the heart there are no words. They are never with us long enough. And when they leave, the hole is deep and no matter what we tell ourselves the pain of each loss seems unbearable. Lacey will always be with you. Take your time and grieve her passing. Hugs.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Geri, I'm so sorry.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Geri,

I am so sorry for your loss. RIP Lacey.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

It saddens me deeply and brings tears to my eyes to hear about Lacey.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

It's 4:27 in the morning. I have a raging headache and I can't sleep, but I wanted you to know how comforting your words are. Nobody understands the pain more than another animal lover. They are the best of us . . . and then some.

I started writing this at 4:27, then my computer froze. Had to reboot. Still awake.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

So sorry for your loss Geri.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Geri,I'm so sorry to hear about Lacey. It is always difficult to lose a beloved pet


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Geri,
I just read this and am so saddened to hear the news. Although you know it is coming- accepting it is no easier. I am so sorry for your loss, but I know that your sweet girl knows that she was much loved by her Momma!! 
My prayers are with you!


----------



## baileyandenzo (Nov 3, 2010)

Geri,

Im so sorry for your loss, ill be thinking of you all day...

I know you love Lacey so much, and she will always be looking down on you loving you.


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh Geri, my heart and thoughts go out to you. I can't say much to make it better, but I do know you made it better for Lacey. Now just look for those pennies you will find falling down from Lacey. Love and prayers


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I found a penny today
Just laying on the ground,
But it’s not just a penny
This little coin I’ve found. 

Found pennies come from heaven
That’s what my Grandpa told me,
He said, “Dog-Angels toss them down.”
Oh, how I loved that story. 

He said, “When a Dog-Angel misses you
He tosses a penny down,
Sometimes just to cheer you up
To make a smile out of your frown.” 

So don’t pass by that penny
When you’re feeling blue,
It may be a penny from heaven
That your dog has tossed to you.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Geri, I am so sorry for you loss.


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

I am deeply sorry for your loss. I understand the gut wrenching heartbreak and I know my words are inadequate to soothe the pain you are feeling.

andra


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Geri - So sorry to see your post regarding your loss of Lacey. May your horrible pain fade and leave you with wonderful memories of your time together.
:hug:


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Hugs and prayers...


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

Geri - Our hearts go out to you during this very painful time. We're thinking of you.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Dear Geri, I woke up and the forum is the first thing I do in the morning. I can feel your pain my heart goes out to you and Laceys Havanese buddies.
I am taking over your tears to give you a break for awhile:flypig::hug:


----------



## Buzzys Mom (Sep 28, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

:hug::hug: so sorry, Geri.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm so sorry to read of Lacey's passing. My deepest sympathies to you Geri and your fur family. They are surely feeling a loss as well. Sending hugs to you.....:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Lots of hugs to you, Geri. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh Dear Geri, so sorry and sad to hear your news.I hope you do not suffer with this deep sadness for too long,and that you and your furbabies can comfort each other.In time you will be left with happy memories to make you smile.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

((((Geri)))) I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

Geri I am so sorry for your loss. I cry, as I am now, every time I hear of the loss of a pet. The pain is so deep and the loss so profound. We lose the joy and love that pet gives us every day. I do believe that we will be reunited with our pets in Heaven. Isaiah 11 talks about a day when animals will live in peace with each other and that indicates to me that they will be in Heaven. You will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

You are all so kind and so understanding of the deep pain that sears my soul and confuses the little ones. I was really worried about Cagney last night. When I saw how she was scratching herself so badly that all the fur was off on one side of her thigh. I didn't know if it was stress or something more sinister. She seems a little better today.

The only way I could get through the day was to keep so busy that I had no time to think. I had to cancel an appointment with my design client because I was so tired I literally was afraid I'd fall asleep behind the wheel. Now I'm wide awake. If only I can sleep tonight.


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

Geri - Lyn and I are sending you our hugs and best wishes for your grief. Take your time - losing any loved member of your family isn't easy - and each one feels like the first. Grieve - remember - smile when you remember the joy Lacy gave you.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Oh Geri - I'm so sorry your Lacey is gone. My deepest condolences. I hope the happy memories fill in the void for you and that smiles and laughter take the place of your sorrow.

Hoping Cagney's itching goes away soon and that you both get to rest and heal your souls.


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

Geri - Do you have any pics of Lacey? I didn't know her and would love to know more about her.


----------



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

So sorry for your loss Geri. I know how much it hurts but time and your other dogs will get you through.


----------

